# Gushing espresso



## BigJB (Apr 10, 2017)

I am having a strange problem with my espresso that I haven't really experienced before.

I'm dosing 18g into an 18g vst basket In a naked portafilter, and aiming for 36g out in around 30seconds. my shots are starting as would be expected everything is pouring uniformly into a single cone from the portafilter and then at around 20 seconds in it's all starts gushing and spluttering and spraying all over the show. I have tried grinding finer, tamping harder. I use the WDT and have really been concentrating on but nothing seems to make any difference, first 2/3 of the shot great last 1/3 horrible.

any help or insight greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If it's gushing will be old beans and go a little finer, how fresh are your beans


----------



## BigJB (Apr 10, 2017)

They are only 2 weeks old, roasted on the 20th of April


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Could be any number of things. More info needed. Light roast? Equipment?


----------



## BigJB (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes it's a light roast Rawandan, I'm using a zenith 65mm grinder and a profitec pro700 espresso machine everything is weighed in and out. I've been using the set up for 3 years and this is a first for me.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Do you usually drink dark roast/are you trying a new roaster?


----------



## BigJB (Apr 10, 2017)

It's from origin, I usually drink Ethiopian light roast generally from Rave, although I have used beans from origin before. I'm really at a bit of a loss here, I'm going to spend tonight playing around and see what I can come up with.


----------

